# Ladies and Gents - The Forum has a wedding announcement.....



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Could the happy couple who met on this very forum please step up and take a bow.....

Can I be the first to congratulate you both and wish you a future as happy as you have both obviously been over the past 7 months.

John and Ruth (and the two wee rascals)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

omg - lol

Gratz..... those two!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Thatâ€™s great news!  8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Congratulations to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Thatâ€™s great news!  8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Congratulations to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


Umm... it's not me and JC :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

saint said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Thatâ€™s great news!  8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


It's not?  [smiley=huh2.gif] So when are you going to make an honest man of him? :roll:

:-* :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


I thought I had already  .... oh well alteast I tried


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

They are just teasing and waiting for the speculation, big tease the pair of em - Come on, show yourself!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

saint said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


I'm sure you've made him a very happy man :wink: :-* It was the other two lovebirds i was congratulating this time  :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

She's lurking aswell


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry if this is rude of me but who are John and Ruth? :?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Sorry if this is rude of me but who are John and Ruth? :?


John C and his wife, I think 

Congrats to the happy couple.
I think I can guess who they are 

Rogue


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

lmao - Dotty!

Original post signed by me, John and my wife Ruth.

Congratulating the happy couple home today from holiday. Saint - you are the one who led me astray let alone make an honest man of me.

This thread is getting confusing - Let's hope they fess up soon!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

congrats to the happy couple 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Can't believe saint is marrying Ruth and you're happy about it John. Next thing you'll be pledging undying love for Dotti!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

phope said:


> congrats to the happy couple 8)


 :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C has just let me in on the secret.....

COOOOOL!!!! Congratulations....you know who you are......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] we thought something was in the air :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> congrats to the happy couple 8)


Urmmmm, can I point out a small observation for you?????? I suspect that John is congratulating US! :roll:

Thank you to the JC Clan 

Whilst on holiday in New York, at the top of the Rockerfeller Centre, Phope dropped to his knees <ahem> knee and asked I would marry him............ and I said yes (for once in my life, I had very few words to say :roll. So it is new hats all round!!! [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=toff.gif]

You find lurv in the oddest places [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

John C said:


> lmao - Dotty!
> 
> Original post signed by me, John and my wife Ruth.
> 
> ...


Well congratulations whatever it is we are congratulating you on :lol:  . Put some pics up then 

Blimey Hev and Phope you two don't waste any time   . Congrats to you both then


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Brilliant news Hev - Fiona sends her congratulations too. I told her to stop wasting hot air and get back to the ironing.

(we've been together for a while now....  )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> I told her to stop wasting hot air and get back to the ironing.
> 
> (we've been together for a while now....  )


 :roll: - but the question is, did she listen? 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Big announcement day ,first Chelsea now the pair of you . Hows the jetlag?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hows the jetlag?


Jetlag? What jetlag? Hrmmmm, is that why I'm wide awake and bushy tailed at the moment?!

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Can't believe saint is marrying Ruth and you're happy about it John. Next thing you'll be pledging undying love for Dotti!


MILF indeed - and am talking about myself


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > I told her to stop wasting hot air and get back to the ironing.
> ...


Oh oh! Which bit of the "I promise to obey" vow don't you understand?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hows the jetlag?
> ...


She came back a beaver


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Phope dropped to his knees <ahem> knee and asked I would marry him


................ will I............................... ummm nah :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


He he...here we go.....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Third page and we are already talking about Hev's beaver! Sheesh you guys, have you seen how mad Peter can get?

You'll not get an invite if you are not careful!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Third page and we are already talking about Hev's beaver! Sheesh you guys, have you seen how mad Peter can get?
> 
> You'll not get an invite if you are not careful!


Aye but if he took a swing at me he'd miss.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll: I'm glad I've been on lates now shall I watch this thread go downhill fast or drive the RS4 around Hawaii ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Talking about scratching................. took this pic while we were there............ hehehehe









Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I didn't even need to read the thread to realise who it was about. LOL

Many congratulations and best wishes for the future for the Hevster and her intended. 

A


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Talking about scratching................. took this pic while we were there............ hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A picture of marriage -

After being together and carrying the man around for years - the man still does not understand his wife.
The nag just gets older and becomes incontinent only to be put out to the knackers yard while the man goes off and mounts a new filly.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice work.

Congratulations.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Thought it was Tim & Lisa


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ronin said:


> Thought it was Tim & Lisa


My first suspects were Hev and phope (best wishes to you both :-* :-* :-* ) but it could have been Mark and Lou or Tim and Lisa ... not forgetting John and Saint of course :wink:

Perhaps they should all have a joinTT wedding. :roll:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Well done guys! 8)

Hev you will need to change your forum name to "Mrs phope"!!! :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

maybe she'll make me become "Mr Hev"  :roll:  :lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

All the best Guys!! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Karen


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats to you both! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Nice place to get engaged. It's also a nice place to get married Hev (start dropping hints now! :wink: )


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Congratulations to you both [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

By the way Hev did you mean to go the USA or did you take a wrong turning at Prestwick?

:lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Congratulations!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev !
Well I'm









You said you would wait for me :roll:

All the best to you both from me and Ju ,,,,, and see you soon at you know where :wink: :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Congratulations to you both

Trev & Evelyn


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev !
> Well I'm
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I haven't signed the all important bit of paper yet! :roll: .......make me an offer [smiley=devil.gif]

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev !
> ...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

To EVERYBODY who has passed on good wishes...........THANK YOU!!!










Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Now you are talking my language! 

Hev xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Congrats Hev and Pete - may all your troubles be little ones!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Congrats Hev and Pete - may all your troubles be little ones!


Oh gawd..... shotgun wedding then!? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Hev and Pete - may all your troubles be little ones!
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!   

Hev x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> Thought it was Tim & Lisa


Me too.

But congrats to the happy couple. NY is a great place to propose.

And the date is?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Thought it was Tim & Lisa
> ...


No it was Tim(mav696) and Linzi that was New York as well :wink:


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Many Congratulations Hev and Pete!

Best wishes
Claire and Chris
xx


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Invite acceptance is in the post 

About time too...congrats to you both [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

J will have to make the hat last twice :wink:

D & J xx


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

well done to Hev and Peter, hope youll both be very happy together. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

All the best guys.

Helen.....jj


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Congratulations from Mark and I 

New York is v romantic... 8)

Have you offered to sell the rights to your wedding pics to absoluTTe yet??? :wink:

Lou


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulations Hev [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Typical, I get to busy to keep a track on the forum and you go and get yourself all happy..............


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh my God, tell me it isn't thrue....

Heather is getting married?









And i was sleeping... Didn't saw this thread, till i spoke her today.

Hev and Phope congratiolations !








Wish you all the luck,

Grtz,

Rob


----------

